# choosing a clinic for iui with ds



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

hello  

i was hoping for some advise on choosing a clinic. Its all so mind boggling i dont even know where to start   

I have been to my local one refered by my GP and i was not happy with the doctor atall so will not be going back.

I have not got much of a clue what i should be looking for really and feel like i have been on every website going looking for the answer.

Any help or advise would be greatly recieved

katy xx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Katy,

Whereabouts are you based?


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

im in Crewe Cheshire. 

Ive been looking at Care Manchester but have no idea how to compare it to others


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Katygeorge, you can check on the hfea website to compare stats! 

I believe Liverpool women's is good but I have never been myself and then Manchester Fertility Services (MFS) also has a large donor sperm bank and no waiting lists either.

Maybe if you post your question on the regional board for north west and greater manchester, you may get more response over there aswell as over here!  

Good luck


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

Daisy-Chain said:


> Hi Katygeorge, you can check on the hfea website to compare stats!
> 
> I believe Liverpool women's is good but I have never been myself and then Manchester Fertility Services (MFS) also has a large donor sperm bank and no waiting lists either.
> 
> ...


Thanks, have posted on the other board and had a little nosey at the care girls page


----------

